Ask HN: Are there consultants specialized on SaaS Spend Optimization services? - boghy8823
======
youngtaff
If you looking at cloud spend, Corey Quinn comes to mind -
[https://twitter.com/QuinnyPig](https://twitter.com/QuinnyPig)

~~~
boghy8823
I'm looking for optimization on money spent on SaaS, not cloud providers, but
thanks anyway!

------
notlukesky
There are a number of SaaS companies (the irony) that claim to solve this as a
service. Some are:

Zylo, Torii, SaasLicense, Blissfully, Alpin

~~~
boghy8823
Thanks! Do you have any idea how easy it is to integrate that kind of service?

